# Stanley No. 20 Try Square.. any good?



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

I picked this up at the flea market for $3--he wanted $5. It had some surface rust and the handle varnish/wood was rough. I sanded the wooden sides of the handle smooth. I just used barkeeper's friend on the brass, very lightly and not long.










I ended up sanding a little of the painted label off, oh well.. the handle is a lot better than it was.. was rough and not pleasant to hold--now it feels good in hand.. just put a little mineral oil on it after 1000 grit.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If it's square and tight, $3.00 is a good deal.










 







.


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

It's super tight, won't budge. As far as square, I'll know after I get my SPI double square in.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have had one for year and love it.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Most days in shop sees me with one hangin out of back pocket.....would be lost without it.Nice find,BW


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice find.
Good job on the refurbish.
I have a couple like this and love showing them to the new guys.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the same one and use it on almost every project I do. Love it.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a couple of very similar squares. They are far nicer to use than the newer metal or plastic ones, and they are truly square.

Gerry


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodgeekess said:


> It's super tight, won't budge. As far as square, I'll know after I get my SPI double square in.


You do not need another square to test is this one is square.

G


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> You do not need another square to test is this one is square.
> 
> G


i guess i could test it with a piece of 8 1/2 x 11 paper.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodgeekess said:


> i guess i could test it with a piece of 8 1/2 x 11 paper.


There is no guarantee a sheet of paper is square. 

Take a board with a straight edge, mark a line with the square. Flip the square (still on same side of board) and see if the line matches... If it does it's square.

Sometimes it's easier to scribe two lines (with square reversed) just next to each other instead of eye balling it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My bad. I should have explained the procedure in my reply.

Sorry.

George


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

firemedic said:


> There is no guarantee a sheet of paper is square.
> 
> Take a board with a straight edge, mark a line with the square. Flip the square (still on same side of board) and see if the line matches... If it does it's square.
> 
> Sometimes it's easier to scribe two lines (with square reversed) just next to each other instead of eye balling it.


Now that makes a lot of sense! Thank you.


----------

